# TB's Market Doctor and my half asleep click. Help is appreciated.



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

So I was missing the majority of my apps in the android market for some reason, and I decided that would be a good time to go ahead and buy Titanium Backup pro. I had used the free version for so long that I just got used to clicking each item instead of using batch operations and the other goodies. So I buy it, install it, and get it fired up to use the Market Doctor. Well, I had done my double at work and not slept much the night before, so while I was scrolling through my apps(some from the android market, some free ones from droidlife, and a bunch from Amazon) I ended up somehow hitting the "Select All" button, then giving it the ok to update the market links. Now I have all of the apps that were purchased through the amazon appstore showing up in my google market saying they want to update. When I try to update them, obviously it wants me to purchase them through that market and overwrite the amazon version.

Is it possible for me to remove those from the "My Apps" portion of the google market? And how would I go about doing that?

Thanks for any help. I'm off to sleep so I don't screw anything else up.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Huh that's weird.. There used to be an option to remove the links. I don't want to get in trouble for this so if I am not supposed to talk about cracked apps I'm sorry. But if you've already paid for the app I don't really see a problem with downloading an older version and then long press on the apps to remove the links.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

I did the same thing.... Go into TB, find the app you want to detach, long press, click detach from market. It's annoying but it's the only way I found works. Good luck.


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

Never mind... Just noticed when I search for the apps they do not show I purchased but if I go to 'My Apps' it still shows all of my non-market apps too.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

"Brandnewsimmy said:


> I did the same thing.... Go into TB, find the app you want to detach, long press, click detach from market. It's annoying but it's the only way I found works. Good luck.


This worked. Thanks to both of you guys. Rebooted after detaching and all is well.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

No problem 

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------

